# Can I use a spare tire donut for my boat trailer?



## richg99 (Dec 1, 2010)

My "new to me" 16 ft Lowe's trailer has full size tires. It lacks a spare. Since I have never used a spare in many years of boating, I am thinking about picking up a comparable sized "donut-with rim" from a salvage yard. Anyone ever done this? 

However, it might be that a regular, used, full sized tire plus rim is the same cost...and, if so, I'd go with the full size one. What say you? thanks rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2010)

I do think you are going to find a "dounut" type rim that will fit on your trailer hubs. If you do it woudl fine as a spare. Just remember that those rims usually have low speed ratings and you are not supposed to drive them very far. But in a pinch it would get your boat off the highway so that you can get your stock rim and / or tire fixed.


See if you can find a an actual trailer rim and tire 1st. A new one for most trailers if usually under $50.00

https://www.easternmarine.com/12-and-13-Trailer-Tire-Rim/


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 2, 2010)

A donut wouldn't be any of my choices. 

You need to researcht eh load rating of that donut, and compare it to your current trialer tires.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes check the load rating. I'm willing to bet it is lower than the car's tires load rating. That is why the limited speed. On a much lighter trailer it should be fine.

For Mustang's have 5x4.5 bolt patterns and use those spares.


If I didn't have either one though, I would probably just go with an actual trailer spare tire/wheel.


----------



## redbug (Dec 3, 2010)

i nevere used my spare tire until 3 days after i got new tires for my trailer
yepp nail in the tire wound up changing it at 1230am


----------



## richg99 (Dec 4, 2010)

I will get the boat/trailer back on Wednesday and take a good look at the size, etc. of the tires. 

I have it in at a trailer place to cut the old supports off; replace them with adjustable supports, and reposition the bunk boards to actually support this boat. The former owner told me that the original trailer broke on his trip home. He bought another trailer, but never re-did it to properly support the boat. He, needless, to say, did not tell me that. 

The bunks were not touching the front of the boat. Missed by five inches. Luckily, he only hauled it about a mile to launch each time. Thanks for the help, guys, Rich


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2010)

When i needed tires for my tin I went to an rv place and was able to buy a set of tires that were on an rv trailer that the new owner wanted to go with a larger tire size so I picked them up for a song.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks red....good idea. We have a couple of those places around here. When I get the trailer back on Wednesday, I will know, for sure, what size I need. Thinking more about it, I believe that I will get two "new" ones. I think that the tires that are on the trailer, have been on it for a long time. 


regards, Rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2010)

redbug said:


> When i needed tires for my tin I went to an rv place and was able to buy a set of tires that were on an rv trailer that the new owner wanted to go with a larger tire size so I picked them up for a song.





Was it "Happy Birthday"?


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2010)

no I had to song Lady GAGAs "Dirty Ice Cream" It was not a pretty site 3 of the guys in the garage jammed screw drivers in their eyes


----------



## KRS62 (Dec 27, 2010)

I used a junk yard donut spare for my last boat. As someone mentioned....typically the 5 bolt Ford's work. You can trace out a cardboard template and take it with you. I think I paid $10 or so for the spare. 

While it's probably not the smartest thing to do to "guess" if it will work, I figured my boat weighs less than the car it was pulled from. Also, I would drive VERY cautiously if I ever had to use it.

KRS


----------



## richg99 (Dec 27, 2010)

Long since solved. Picked up a full sized tire and galvanized rim. thanks Rich


----------

